# Pop up problem



## Budstl (Apr 19, 2017)

One of the pop ups stick or something. When the zone cones on, it either doesn't flow or a little bit spurts out. If i just turn it, water comes out. Any thoughts on the fix. Hunter pop up.

Edit: tomorrow I'll unscrew the top and clean the filter. I'll go from there.

Obviously it's working in this pic.


----------



## Delmarva Keith (May 12, 2018)

Easiest first check from afar is to swap out the nozzle and filter. You should have spares on hand for everything anyway and they're not expensive. If that doesn't work, it could be a leak somewhere reducing flow to that head.

If it was just a clogged nozzle / filer, clean them out and return to your spares inventory.


----------

